# Honeybee, Inchworm and Thistles



## Dean_Gretsch (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## tirediron (Jun 23, 2016)

Sounds like a Scottish law firm!


----------



## crimbfighter (Jun 23, 2016)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> View attachment 123704 View attachment 123705


Nice shots!



tirediron said:


> Sounds like a Scottish law firm!


----------

